# B6 3.6l 4Motion hesitation/stalling



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

Hi, I have an '06 Passat B6 3.6l 4Motion. It has been hesitating with gentle throttle aplication at random times and yesterday the engine just shut off while I was sitting at a red light. Any suggestions?
Here is my latest scan:

Sunday,06,March,2011,23:47:49:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3 (x64)
Data version: 20101206

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 72 76
VIN: WVWFU93C76P203993 Mileage: 86950km/54028miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FCB
1 Fault Found:
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification 
P310B - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 28
Mileage: 83888 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.15
Time: 17:32:54
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 619 /min
Load: 25.5 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 82.0°C
Temperature: 27.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.970 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 69780
VCID: 8102C370A18F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667330671
Coding: 0046544
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064D6B4DAA5
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C06CFCC4C9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005468232
Coding: E7068E0B40302800470A00000F000000000B5D43640000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FCB
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028 
1 Fault Found:
01520 - Rain and Light Recognition Sensor (G397) 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 10
Reset counter: 119
Mileage: 83829 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.01.15
Time: 08:58:00
Freeze Frame:
OFF 
Voltage: 12.85 V
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F7043115
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EC1D8F383
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P2NKN0N 
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC091
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507P 
Coding: 0002111
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC091
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006205
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 50599
VCID: 336ED9B82BB3
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0631703D9
Coding: FFFD1F54C31002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 214223F0814F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F66D5C8C79B
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC79
Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ACFC0CD97
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7AFF801DF7
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FCB
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162D3B0D1AF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8801864C7F7D02141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC79
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 C HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 00000000005891
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204426F48A45
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3874EE9432D5
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 214223F0814F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 53328
VCID: F1E293B0912F
Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 F
Component: Radio 0050 
Coding: 0010076
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E275
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3162D3B0D1AF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC79
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3260DCBCD4A9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930608302148
Coding: 0001114
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E275
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

P310B is usually a bad low pressure fuel sensor if you don't have the updated sensor. Or a bad fuel pump in the gas tank. The new sensor has an "A" at the end of the sensor and has a blue o ring on the sensor side. The old sensors have a black o ring. The real way to tell is to hook a fuel pressure gauge to it and read the gauge and read the scan tool at the same time.


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

CorradoG602 said:


> P310B is usually a bad low pressure fuel sensor if you don't have the updated sensor. Or a bad fuel pump in the gas tank. The new sensor has an "A" at the end of the sensor and has a blue o ring on the sensor side. The old sensors have a black o ring. The real way to tell is to hook a fuel pressure gauge to it and read the gauge and read the scan tool at the same time.


the updated sensor RVU was for the BPY engine though.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

What concerns/confuses me is that according to my scan above the P310B code was thrown several weeks ago. However, only a couple of days ago I was sitting at a light with my foot on the brake at idle when the engine just stopped (ignition did not shut off). It started right away again and showed no other symptoms at all again. How can it do this without throwing a code on some level?
Also my wife usually drives the car and had complained that it hesitated a couple of times within the past week. Again no code?


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

If there is not sufficient fuel being delivered to the High pressure fuel pump it will do that also. With out me there diagnosing the car I would put a transfer pump and a low pressure sensor in so you cover both the bases. My guess like I said with out diagnosing it being there is the fuel pump is on its way out


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

CorradoG602 said:


> P310B is usually a bad low pressure fuel sensor if you don't have the updated sensor. Or a bad fuel pump in the gas tank. The new sensor has an "A" at the end of the sensor and has a blue o ring on the sensor side. The old sensors have a black o ring. The real way to tell is to hook a fuel pressure gauge to it and read the gauge and read the scan tool at the same time.


I can't confirm the O-ring color (since I'm a bit rusty) but I absolutely agree here. As per TSB 01-07-69 the 2.0T (BPY) and 3.6L (BLV, BHK) FSI engines are affected by the noted fuel PSI sensor (G410) failure. As per that publication 03C 906 051 A would be the V6 newest sensor ... but I'd check with your local dealer on that.

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/P310B/012555

Edit: P.S. these vehicles have a ESCL recall now and it wouldn't hurt to ask about that also.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> but I'd check with your local dealer on that.


I'm a tech at a dealer. I've gotten bit in the ass on one of these where the sensor and the transfer pump was bad at the same time.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> the updated sensor RVU was for the BPY engine though.


No its for BPY (gti, jetta, eos, passat and BLV (3.6 passat) BHK (3.6 touareg) engine codes


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

the 20 08 03 Jul. 17, 2008 2018345 RVU.....

http://www.nateronline.com/Technica...sure_sensor_replacement_SAGA_Code_24M5.05.pdf

lists 2006-2007 2.0T (BPY) and the 2007 4.2L V8 (Touareg) fuel pressure sensor.

of course, not all of the 2008 BPY's got the updated sensor..... (guess what happened)


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> the 20 08 03 Jul. 17, 2008 2018345 RVU.....


That has been revised since Aug. 19, 2008. 

copy and pasted:
"This technical bulletin is in effect until July 16, 2009.. After that date, this Technical Bulletin will expire and no longer be in effect.

Technical Bulletin Expiration Date: July 16, 2009"


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

got a link for the latest and greatest one?

Would love to convince VWoA to get reimbursed for something that should have been done on my car....


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> got a link for the latest and greatest one?


Its the one that Dana put up. I actually remember the fault code that I had it was for P119A


----------



## BsickPassat (May 10, 2010)

found the TSB here: http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f73/tsb-pdf-files-12140.html


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

BsickPassat said:


> found the TSB here: http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/f73/tsb-pdf-files-12140.html


Yeah that's the one we were talking about. See how the sensor in the pic has a black o-ring, that is the old one, the new has a blue o-ring. And just like I said you need to watch the fuel pressure gauge to rule out a bad transfer pump. The fuel pressure gauge reading and the scan tool MVB have a threshold of being off by 1 bar of psi. The scan tool will show 1 bar higher than the gauge thats connected to the fuel line and that is normal.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Thanks!*

Thank you all for your input/help...it is greatly appreciated! :beer:

BTW, can anyone recommend a high quality fuel pressure gauge?
I need to add one to my tool box anyway.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

Dana @ Ross-Tech said:


> P.S. these vehicles have a ESCL recall now and it wouldn't hurt to ask about that also.


What does "_ESCL_" stand for?


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

EA 337 said:


> What does "_ESCL_" stand for?


Electronic Steering Column Lock (J764)

When that thing fails the car does not start and is normally in conjunction with faults like this:

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/02861

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/VW_Passat_(3C)_Immobilizer#Replacement


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*LPFP Part Number?*

Anybody know where I can get the part number for the in-tank Low Pressure Fuel Pump assembly?

Is 3C0 919 051 AL correct?


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

Have you diagnosed it as a transfer pump?

Also look at MVB's 103 for the low pressure reading and 106 for the high pressure reading. If you disconnect the connector on the metering valve on the high pressure pump MVB's 103 and 106 in bar should be the same to show that the low pressure sensor is reading right. If MVB 103 value differs more than + or- 1/2 a bar from MVB 106, then P310B was caused by a bad pow pressure sensor

The fault p12A2 was the fault I got that I got when the transfer pump was bad


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

CorradoG602 said:


> Have you diagnosed it as a transfer pump?


No, not yet...just researching in case I do need to buy a new one.


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

Just follow this and it should lead you in the right direction. Basically the same as what I said to do previous http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3129&d=1200170474


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

Ok, just got done looking at MBVs 103 and 106 with N276 disconnected as per the TSB posted above and the two values differed by approx only .1bar on average (~4.9 vs ~ 5.1 at most).

On the 3.6 4Motion the sensors are not in the same orientation as the 2.0 and 3.6 FWD. I could not see if the washer on the G410 was black or blue.

Ok, so it seems the likely culprit is the LPFP...so is 3C0 919 051 AL the correct P/N (I do not trust %100 the dealer parts department that provided me with this P/N)?


----------



## CorradoG602 (Jan 22, 2007)

I don't know if that's the correct PN. I don't deal in parts. I go up to the counter and say I need whatever for this car. Here is the repair order and they look it up by VIN.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Still not solved...*

Ok, just got done replacing the complete fuel delivery system (both sides of the tank and suction jet pump) and the low pressure fuel sensor. Took it out fo ra test drive and no improvement! Car still stutters at random times same as before. Here is the latest scan:

Friday,23,September,2011,23:09:15:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component and/or Version: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370
Software Coding: 0000175
Work Shop Code: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FDD
1 Fault Found:
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High 
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 9
Mileage: 106434 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.09.23
Time: 22:36:23
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1992 /min
Load: 64.7 %
Speed: 14.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.208 V

Readiness: 0000 0100
Friday,23,September,2011,23:16:25:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4 (x64)
Data version: 20110418

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 72 76
VIN: WVWFU93C76P203993 Mileage: 106450km/66144miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FDD
1 Fault Found:
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High 
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 9
Mileage: 106434 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.09.23
Time: 22:36:23
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1992 /min
Load: 64.7 %
Speed: 14.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 36.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.208 V
Readiness: 0000 0100
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 69780
VCID: 8102C370A199
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667330671
Coding: 0046544
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064D6B4DAB3
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C06CFCC4DF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005468232
Coding: E7068E0B40302800470A00000F000000000B5D43640000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FDD
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F7043115
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EC1D8F395
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P2NKN0N 
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC087
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507P 
Coding: 0002111
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC087
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006205
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 50599
VCID: 336ED9B82BA5
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0631703D9
Coding: FFFD1F54C31002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 214223F08159
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F66D5C8C78D
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC6F
Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ACFC0CD81
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7AFF801DE1
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FDD
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8801864C7F7D02141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC6F
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 C HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 00000000005891
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204426F48A53
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3874EE9432C3
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 214223F08159
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V1.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 53328
VCID: F1E293B09139
Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 F
Component: Radio 0050 
Coding: 0010076
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E263
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B9
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC6F
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3260DCBCD4BF
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930608302148
Coding: 0001114
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E263
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Adaptation*



CorradoG602 said:


> Just follow this and it should lead you in the right direction. Basically the same as what I said to do previous http://www.clubtouareg.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=3129&d=1200170474


The TSB above says at the very end (step 5 part b) to "Run Basic Settings 103 to adapt system". I did this via VAG-COM basic settings 103 and clicked on "Start/Stop". Is there any more to do for the adaptation?

Also, when I replaced the in-tank transfer pump the Bently manual said to perform an adaptation for the new fuel delivery system as well. is there a channel for that undr basic settings?


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

[email protected] Parts said:


> Check your grounds sweetie!


 Thx...I'll do that.


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

I checked all the grounds in the engine bay and replaced the HPFP all to no avail. The vehicle still displays the random hesitation and sputtering with the same P129F code as before. The new HPFP did not come with the cam follower but I have a new one ordered already. I inspected the cam follower and the roller bearing looked fine. I also used a mirror to look in the cylinder head and inspect the cam lobe surface and that looked fine too.

Any suggestions?

Injectors maybe?


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

i would check the timing chain, if u havent already. 3.6 are know to have chain problems and cause major problems. any metal in the filter last oil change.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

How could the timong chain result in code "004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent"?


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Latest Scan...*

Here is the latest scan. These two codes appear often. keep in mind this is with fresh LPFP, LP sensor, and HPFP but without the new roller bearing cam follower (that will arrive Mon.)





Thursday,13,October,2011,23:53:21:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5 (x64)
Data version: 20110930

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 72 76
VIN: WVWFU93C76P203993 Mileage: 108810km/67611miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
2 Faults Found:
004767 - Low-Pressure Fuel Pressure Regulation: Pressure too High 
P129F - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent - MIL ON
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 10100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 41
Mileage: 108621 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.10.11
Time: 07:31:25
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 990 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 36.0 km/h
Temperature: 80.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 108706 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.10.12
Time: 11:22:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1832 /min
Load: 41.6 %
Speed: 72.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 69780
VCID: 8102C370A192
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667330671
Coding: 0046544
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064D6B4DAB8
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C06CFCC4D4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005468232
Coding: E7068E0B40302800470A00000F000000000B5D43640000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F7043115
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EC1D8F39E
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P2NKN0N 
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC08C
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507P 
Coding: 0002111
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC08C
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006205
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 50599
VCID: 336ED9B82BAE
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0631703D9
Coding: FFFD1F54C31002
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 214223F08152
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F66D5C8C786
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ACFC0CD8A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7AFF801DEA
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B2
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8801864C7F7D02141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: None
Part No SW: 3C0 HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 00000000005891
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: A648B0EC687C
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3874EE9432C8
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 214223F08152
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V1.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 53328
VCID: F1E293B09132
Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 F
Component: Radio 0050 
Coding: 0010076
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E268
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B2
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3260DCBCD4B4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930608302148
Coding: 0001114
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E268
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

because the chain being flauty can give you fuel isuses. i seem a guy replace many parts and come to found out the chain was damage and the guides. more than likely it the problem. remove the upper cover and check. chance are you'll see something wrong. also how was filter last oil change? any metal?

this your car or do you work at a shop


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

obdboost said:


> because the chain being flauty can give you fuel isuses. i seem a guy replace many parts and come to found out the chain was damage and the guides. more than likely it the problem. remove the upper cover and check. chance are you'll see something wrong. also how was filter last oil change? any metal?
> 
> this your car or do you work at a shop


This is my car.

You've "seen a guy replace many parts...chain was damaged". This does not explain on a technical level exactly how the two are related. Can you be more specific?

Also, I have exhaustively followed the timing chain and oil pump issues with the 3.6L engine since before we bought the car (three years now) and have not noted any of the same symptoms. There are no nasty noises and the engine has not sputtered or stopped to the point of leaving us stranded.

The only noise of note is a rather loud ticking emanating from the HPFP.

The last time I changed the oil (5,000 miles ago) the filter and oil looked fine. I am going to perform an oil service on the car today. I will post what I find.

I will remove the control housing cover and take a look as soon as I can.


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

you know you have open recalls ? what is your low side fuel pressure and high side in mvb. post the number if u can


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Todays scan...*

Checked all wiring...all looks good...


Saturday,15,October,2011,16:19:40:24548
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.5 (x64)
Data version: 20110930

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 3C0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 0F 15 16 17 19 22 25 36 37 42 44 46 47 52 53
55 56 62 65 72 76
VIN: WVWFU93C76P203993 Mileage: 108850km/67636miles
00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: Malfunction 0010
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
0F-Digital Radio -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
22-AWD -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
36-Seat Mem. Drvr -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
47-Sound System -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
53-Parking Brake -- Status: OK 0000
55-Xenon Range -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
76-Park Assist -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 03H-906-032-BLV.lbl
Part No SW: 03H 997 033 M HW: Hardware No 
Component: P3.6-FSI-LEV2 G00 2370 
Revision: --H11--- Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0000175
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
3 Faults Found:
012555 - Low Pressure Fuel regulation: Fuel Pressure Outside Specification 
P310B - 004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 45
Mileage: 108621 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.10.11
Time: 07:31:25
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 990 /min
Load: 16.9 %
Speed: 36.0 km/h
Temperature: 80.0°C
Temperature: 28.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1010.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.589 V
008851 - Fuel Pressure Regulator Valve (N276): Mechanical Malfunction 
P2293 - 002 - Lower Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100010
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 2
Mileage: 108706 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2011.10.12
Time: 11:22:19
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 1832 /min
Load: 41.6 %
Speed: 72.0 km/h
Temperature: 84.0°C
 Temperature: 30.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 1000.0 mbar
Voltage: 13.716 V
009529 - Low Pressure Fuel Sensor (G410): Open Circuit 
P2539 - 001 - Upper Limit Exceeded - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100001
Fault Priority: 0
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 0 km
Time Indication: 0
Freeze Frame:
RPM: 0 /min
Load: 0.0 %
Speed: 0.0 km/h
Temperature: 82.0°C
Temperature: 43.0°C
Absolute Pres.: 990.0 mbar
Voltage: 12.954 V
Readiness: 0000 0000
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HK HW: 09G 927 750 AJ
Component: AQ 250 6F 1271 
Revision: 00H38000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 69780
VCID: 8102C370A192
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3C0-614-095-C2.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 614 095 Q HW: 3C0 614 095 Q
Component: ESP 440 C2 H015 0003 
Revision: H015 Serial number: 0667330671
Coding: 0046544
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3064D6B4DAB8
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 3C0-907-044.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 044 AC HW: 3C0 907 044 AC
Component: ClimatronicPQ46 050 0404 
Revision: 00050005 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 62C06CFCC4D4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-H.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 Q HW: 3C0 937 049 Q
Component: Bordnetz-SG H46 1501 
Revision: 00H46000 Serial number: 00000005468232
Coding: E7068E0B40302800470A00000F000000000B5D43640000
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
Part No: 3C1 955 419 
Component: Wischer VW461 001 0101 
Coding: 00063445
Shop #: WSC 00028 
Part No: 1K0 955 559 T
Component: RegenLichtSens 011 1110 
Coding: 00471077
Shop #: WSC 00028 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 0F: Digital Radio Labels: 8E0-035-593-XM.lbl
Part No SW: 8E0 035 593 E HW: 8E0 035 593 E
Component: SDAR XM H03 0080 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: AUZ4Z7F7043115
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2B5EC1D8F39E
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 3C0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 909 605 K HW: 3C0 909 605 K
Component: 0M AIRBAG VW8R 029 2521 
Revision: 10029000 Serial number: 003A3P2NKN0N 
Coding: 0012365
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC08C
Part No: 3C0 959 339 A
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 006 0002
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 3C0-953-549-SW20.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 953 549 E HW: 3C0 953 549 E
Component: J0527 0015 
Revision: 00005000 Serial number: 3C5953507P 
Coding: 0002111
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2E58C8CCC08C
Part No: XXXXXXXXXXX 
Component: E0221 006 0080
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 3C0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 920 970 R HW: 3C0 920 970 R
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VD1 4240 
Revision: V0033000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 0006205
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 50599
VCID: 336ED9B82BAE
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 3C0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 530 C HW: 3C0 907 951 A
Component: Gateway 007 0040 
Revision: 00007000 Serial number: 0700C0631703D9
Coding: FFFD1F54C31002
 Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 214223F08152
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 22: AWD Labels: 1K0-907-554.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 554 E
Component: HALDEX 4Motion 0110 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2F66D5C8C786
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 3C0-959-433-25.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: IMMO 041 0364 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
Part No: 3C0 905 861 D
Component: ELV 024 0370
3C0905861D ELV 024 0370 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 36: Seat Mem. Drvr Labels: 3C0-959-760.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 760 C HW: 3C0 959 760 C
Component: Sitzverstellung 1001 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 2D5ACFC0CD8A
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation Labels: 1K0-919-887-MFD2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 919 887 G
Component: Navigation 0050 
Coding: 0000101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3D7AFF801DEA
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 701 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001463
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3776EDA83FD6
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 000 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B2
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 3C0-959-433-46.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: KSG PQ46 RDK 041 0213 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 13910F8801864C7F7D02141FF00A8F0E081800
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
Component: Sounder n.mounted 
Component: NGS n.mounted 
Component: IRUE n.mounted 
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 47: Sound System Labels: 3C0-035-456.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 035 456 C HW: 3C0 035 456 C
Component: DSP 10 Kanal 0012 
Revision: 00009000 Serial number: 00000000005891
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 204426F48A58
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MAX2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 702 L
Component: Tuer-SG 024 2801 
Coding: 0001462
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3874EE9432C8
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 53: Parking Brake Labels: 3C0-907-801-53.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 907 801 B HW: 3C0 907 801 B
Component: EPB VC8HC001 013 0001 
Revision: 013 
Coding: 0000013
 Shop #: WSC 131071 1023 2097151
VCID: 214223F08152
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 55: Xenon Range Labels: 5M0-907-357-V1.lbl
Part No SW: 5M0 907 357 HW: 5M0 907 357 
Component: AFS-Steuergeraet X016 
Revision: H09 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000001
Shop #: WSC 09460 444 53328
VCID: F1E293B09132
Part No: 7L6 941 329 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul l X018 
Coding: 00000035
Part No: 7L6 941 330 
Component: AFS-Lst.-Modul r X018 
Coding: 00000035
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio Labels: 1K0-035-095.lbl
Part No: 1K0 035 095 F
Component: Radio 0050 
Coding: 0010076
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E268
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 703 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3162D3B0D1B2
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure Labels: 3C0-959-433-65.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 959 433 C HW: 3C0 959 433 C
Component: RDK 0391 
Revision: 00041000 Serial number: VWZCZ000000000
Coding: 0100101
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 2A50C4DCFC64
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN2.lbl
Part No: 1K0 959 704 D
Component: Tuer-SG 021 2436 
Coding: 0000144
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 3260DCBCD4B4
No fault code found.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 76: Park Assist Labels: 3C0-919-283.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 919 283 B HW: 3C0 919 283 B
Component: Parkhilfe 8-Kan 004 0011 
Revision: 00004000 Serial number: 82930608302148
Coding: 0001114
Shop #: WSC 00028 028 00001
VCID: 28543ED4E268
No fault code found.
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## obdboost (Feb 27, 2010)

so you going to check the timing chain? there should be a mvb block to check it before you take it apart


----------



## EA 337 (Jun 16, 2002)

*Solved!*

*SOLVED!*
Turns out it was a broken latch on the connector housing for the high pressure fuel sensor (located on the fuel rail itself). This problem showed up immediatly after the steering rack was replaced and I suspect the tech must have accidently snapped the connector housing latch while moving components out of the way to gain access for the job. The wire harnes was routed in such a way that it pulled on the connector slightly and since it could not latch it would wiggle lose enough to create poor contact at random times. I re-routed the wire harness to provide more slack and the problem has not returned!

This also explains the differing DTCs I would get every time and the total randomness of the problem. What threw me off was the DTCs pointed to other sensors as the fault but that was just a symptom of the intermittent signal from the high pressure fuel sensor.

Now, anybody happen to know the part number for the connector housing so I can order a new one?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Yay! problem solved.

:::::ALERT FORUM ACTION EMERGENCY MESSAGE:::::

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U 

Just email or PM John [email protected] as to why I have chosen to do this for a modification answer to these posts.....
Ultimately this is his fault for how the account was handled.
[email protected]
You could say I feel insulted and abused..........


----------

